# Best Resort via an exchange into Maui?



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 18, 2015)

The family wants to go to Maui, I have reserved Kahana Villa Vacation Club for 2016.  But I'm worried with it not being on the beach… I have etrade, so if I search each day, what would be a better location to exchange into?


thanks everyone for always helping me out


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2015)

What time of the year are you looking for?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2015)

The Marriott and Westin are the two highest rated resorts on Maui, but will be difficult to get during high season.

With Sheraton Desert Oasis you have priority for a Starwood to Starwood trade into the Westin Ka'anapali, but Starwood primarily deposits off-season weeks.

Here is a link to the TUG Ratings and Reviews for Maui:
http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Hawaii | Maui&area=3&group=19


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 18, 2015)

Luanne said:


> What time of the year are you looking for?



December of 2016


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2015)

The first 3 weeks are very off-season, and that should help.

If I were you, I'd review the Maui Ratings and Reviews, and make yourself a list of acceptable resorts, so that when one pops up, you are ready to jump on it:  http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.as...rea=3&group=19


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The first 3 weeks are very off-season, and that should help.



Denise, thanks. I'm hoping I can score one of the two you mentioned above.  I appreciate the help


----------



## kalima (Jul 18, 2015)

*Kaanapali Beach Club!*

Right on the ocean...you can't get closer...gorgeous place


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Denise, thanks. I'm hoping I can score one of the two you mentioned above.  I appreciate the help



The Westin and Marriott are the top two resorts, so I'd also have a back up plan, just in case.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 18, 2015)

In addition to Marriott, Westin and Hyatt which are all difficult exchanges, you might also consider Sands of Kahana. It's just across the street from Kahana Villa but it's on the ocean. The other ones worth considering are Hono Koa, The Whaler, and Maui Schooner. They are all on the beach.


----------



## pacman (Jul 18, 2015)

I've found there has been very little inventory period for Maui over the last many months. I haven't seen anything come up for WKORV for ages.
This is using my SDO platinum as a trader.

pacman


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

kalima said:


> Right on the ocean...you can't get closer...gorgeous place



Thanks I will look at this one, in the reviews section….


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The Westin and Marriott are the top two resorts, so I'd also have a back up plan, just in case.




I do, I have already reserved the Kahana Villa Vacation Club and if nothing better comes up I will still be thrilled….

I'm just so darn excited to get the chance to finally get to Hawaii….a dream come true...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

LisaH said:


> In addition to Marriott, Westin and Hyatt which are all difficult exchanges, you might also consider Sands of Kahana. It's just across the street from Kahana Villa but it's on the ocean. The other ones worth considering are Hono Koa, The Whaler, and Maui Schooner. They are all on the beach.



Lisa,  Thanks I just read up on Sands of Kahana, and I'm hoping a 2 bedroom or 3  bedroom will come up closer to the time I leave…This place looks great


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 19, 2015)

The new Hyatt is very nice too. It is right necpxt door to the Marriott. It is probably even more difficult to trade into, though.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

emuyshondt said:


> The new Hyatt is very nice too. It is right necpxt door to the Marriott. It is probably even more difficult to trade into, though.



I would love to stay in the Hyatt, but I think my chances are slim to none, but I have etrade and if it pops up, I will snag it…

Since I have an EOY, once I'm able to put that one into an OGS, I will do so for my starwood preference, to see if I can get a match…


thanks so much for the help


----------



## kalima (Jul 19, 2015)

*photo link to Kaanapali Beach Club, Maui*



Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks I will look at this one, in the reviews section….



Here is another Tuggers link to their photos...they are really great pics http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2455541840&k=LWFPR7X


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

kalima said:


> Here is another Tuggers link to their photos...they are really great pics http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...April/28619757_k5tn5c#!i=2455541840&k=LWFPR7X



Oh Wow, seeing these pictures really makes me feel like this would be a great spot for our family, I will just be searching every day before work at 5:00am EST and every night when I get home from work to try and snag a 2 bedroom here….thanks so much for taking the time to post and find these pics for me…


your a gem


----------



## matbec (Jul 19, 2015)

For our first trip to Maui, we stayed at Kahana Villa (KVV) last August and here's a link to my mid-trip report. Pictures of the unit itself are here. I've also posted a review on the TUG database. 

While it's not right on the beach, there is an access path across the (2-lane) street between the Kahana Beach Resort and the Sands of Kahana. It's a very short walk, but we mostly went to walk along the beach in the evenings so we brought nothing with us (like chairs, towels, picnic) other than our room key. Our 2Bed/2Bath unit was very comfortable and quite spacious. 

Next August (despite a previous statement that we won't be back for a few years), we will be going to Ka'anapali Beach Club so it will be an interesting comparison.


----------



## kalima (Jul 19, 2015)

*no problem*



Sugarcubesea said:


> Oh Wow, seeing these pictures really makes me feel like this would be a great spot for our family, I will just be searching every day before work at 5:00am EST and every night when I get home from work to try and snag a 2 bedroom here….thanks so much for taking the time to post and find these pics for me…
> 
> 
> your a gem



I have this link saved on my computer as it's my home resort and the Tugger that took them did such an awesome job Thankful that he or she shared the link with the rest of TUG  *** There aren't too many two bedrooms there but the 1 bedrooms have a comfortable pull out couch in the living room...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

kalima said:


> I have this link saved on my computer as it's my home resort and the Tugger that took them did such an awesome job Thankful that he or she shared the link with the rest of TUG  *** There aren't too many two bedrooms there but the 1 bedrooms have a comfortable pull out couch in the living room...



I have my family of 5 going, so maybe I will have to put this one on the bucket list for when these kids (really young adults) get off my payroll…LOL

thanks again


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

matbec said:


> For our first trip to Maui, we stayed at Kahana Villa (KVV) last August and here's a link to my mid-trip report. Pictures of the unit itself are here. I've also posted a review on the TUG database.
> 
> While it's not right on the beach, there is an access path across the (2-lane) street between the Kahana Beach Resort and the Sands of Kahana. It's a very short walk, but we mostly went to walk along the beach in the evenings so we brought nothing with us (like chairs, towels, picnic) other than our room key. Our 2Bed/2Bath unit was very comfortable and quite spacious.
> 
> Next August (despite a previous statement that we won't be back for a few years), we will be going to Ka'anapali Beach Club so it will be an interesting comparison.



I just read thru your review and looked at the pictures, this resort is great and if nothing else pops up, I will still be a happy camper….thanks again


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 19, 2015)

After years of success, we have had none for an exchange w/ our SDO into WKORV(N).

We were able to do a trade last year into a 1 bedroom at Marriott Lahaina & Napili villas. Loved it there. 

This year we had an OGS for WORKV(N) for over a year for the off weeks in December. We did have an option several times to go for the Marriott (not the villas, the main section) but chose to go with our Plan B. I recently cancelled the OGS to make other plans because it had not been filled.

We stayed at Sands of Kahana last year and did not enjoy the location. The rooms and view were great. However, we are the type of people that like to go w/out a rental car, or rent for short times, and walk to everything we need/want. For that, I would gladly choose KBC for is proximity to the beach walk. 

FYI, our Marriott last year was filled in September of 2014 for a December of 2014 check in.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> After years of success, we have had none for an exchange w/ our SDO into WKORV(N).
> 
> We were able to do a trade last year into a 1 bedroom at Marriott Lahaina & Napili villas. Loved it there.
> 
> ...



I felt I would have zero chance of getting into the SVN properties. Thank you for confirming what I had felt…Everyone on here really gives KBC good reviews all the way around….thanks…


Is it difficult to get into KBC?


----------



## matbec (Jul 19, 2015)

KBC seems to do bulk bankings, both in RCI and II. We picked up our Aug 2016 weeks through RCI in late Feb 2015. I think there have been some more recent sightings of KBC bulk banks in II, and occasionally, there are last-minute sightings through independent exchange companies (SFX, TPMaui). 

Most of the units are 1BR (sleeps 4); the availability of 2BR units seems to be really low so you might need 2 units.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

matbec said:


> KBC seems to do bulk bankings, both in RCI and II. We picked up our Aug 2016 weeks through RCI in late Feb 2015. I think there have been some more recent sightings of KBC bulk banks in II, and occasionally, there are last-minute sightings through independent exchange companies (SFX, TPMaui).
> 
> Most of the units are 1BR (sleeps 4); the availability of 2BR units seems to be really low so you might need 2 units.



Since I'm on the eplus trade, I will just have to keep an eye out….thanks

Did you notice if the have already done their bulk banking for 2016 already?


----------



## BevL (Jul 19, 2015)

RCI does do large bulk banks of KBC.  My son and his wife - as of next Saturday!! - will be there in two weeks for their honeymoon.  I exchanged for that week in June of 2014.

Friends of ours were there in April for their first trip to Maui and loved it.  They walked almost everywhere, lots of nice restaurants close by, etc.


----------



## matbec (Jul 19, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Since I'm on the eplus trade, I will just have to keep an eye out….thanks
> 
> Did you notice if the have already done their bulk banking for 2016 already?



In RCI, yes the 2016 bulk bank happened in Feb 2015. Not sure about II though.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The first 3 weeks are very off-season, and that should help.
> 
> If I were you, I'd review the Maui Ratings and Reviews, and make yourself a list of acceptable resorts, so that when one pops up, you are ready to jump on it:  http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.as...rea=3&group=19



So I took Denise's advice and I drafted up a list of the resorts to search for every day to see if I can upgrade.  If anyone feels that any of the resorts that I have narrowed by list down to is really bad, do let me know….thanks

MM1, MMO,WHA,WHL,MMO, EGK,EG1,WKI,SOK, HKB,KAA, KAN


I  had LMB on the list but I'm just not sure of this one….


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll throw another way to get suitable accommodations at Maui that has served us well. VRBO. Rent someone else's home/condo. It really costs little to no more than MF, and generally comes fully equipped. No parking cost and hassle. You choose the view you want- you get to see photos of it before you commit, and are not at the mercy of some clerk who just has rooms to fill and couldn't care less if your view is parking lot, dumpster, mountain or is ocean front.

Use your exchange for something or somewhere else.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Jim - [She] already has a Maui exchange, and is looking to "upgrade."


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 19, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jim - He already has a Maui exchange, and is looking to "upgrade."



Aren't we all. It wouldn't be the first time- or the last- for someone who 'settles' for the best they can get, takes a second week there to utilize the airfare for twice the vacation. just a thought.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Aren't we all. It wouldn't be the first time- or the last- for someone who 'settles' for the best they can get, takes a second week there to utilize the airfare for twice the vacation. just a thought.



I agree - we won't go for just one week.


----------



## klpca (Jul 19, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I'll throw another way to get suitable accommodations at Maui that has served us well. VRBO. Rent someone else's home/condo. It really costs little to no more than MF, and generally comes fully equipped. No parking cost and hassle. You choose the view you want- you get to see photos of it before you commit, and are not at the mercy of some clerk who just has rooms to fill and couldn't care less if your view is parking lot, dumpster, mountain or is ocean front.
> 
> Use your exchange for something or somewhere else.
> 
> Jim



I'm just curious in what area are you are finding resorts cheaper than maintenance fees? My maintenance fees at Maui Lea (2 bedroom) are just under $1,000. I just looked on vrbo for the same dates (we have a fixed week) and I can't find anything close to that number. In fact, most are over $2,000 for the week once you include the cleaning fee. We have used vrbo since 2001 - most places have been fine, one was so filthy that I refused to check in (learned my lesson to always book a place with a local property manager and someone who takes credit cards), but I find timeshares to be more consistent quality-wise. I'm always looking for new ways to save some money but I am not finding the savings like you are.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 19, 2015)

*List of resorts*



Sugarcubesea said:


> So I took Denise's advice and I drafted up a list of the resorts to search for every day to see if I can upgrade.  If anyone feels that any of the resorts that I have narrowed by list down to is really bad, do let me know….thanks
> 
> MMI, MMO,WHA,WHL,MMO, EGK,EG1,WKI,SOK, HKB,KAA, KAN
> I  had LMB on the list but I'm just not sure of this one….




Sugarcubesea,

Just to clarify,  I think you mean MM1, rather than MMI?  Happy travels to you!  CJ


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 19, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> Sugarcubesea,
> 
> Just to clarify,  I think you mean MM1, rather than MMI?  Happy travels to you!  CJ



Thanks, I was not sure if it was a #1 or an I.  I appreciate the help.  

I wish we could go for two weeks but with work schedules and coordinating class schedules for the kids, one week is all we can do for this trip.  I'm just thrilled to have this opportunity.  I'm feeling fortunate to have this opportunity and I truly will be happy if we are unable to upgrade and have to stay with the original reservation.  I would just love the opportunity to be on the ocean side that many of the other choices offer.  

Thanks, 
Laura


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 19, 2015)

matbec said:


> Most of the units are 1BR (sleeps 4); the availability of 2BR units seems to be really low so you might need 2 units.



We used to own a 2BR at Kaanapali Beach Club and can confirm this is true. The resort has 413 total units, but only 16 are 2BR. So a 2BR exchange into KBC will likely be very difficult - maybe not impossible - but certainly difficult. Eight 2BR units are located on the 8th and 9th floors and all eight have great views of the ocean and/or mountains. The units on the eighth floor have larger lanais. The other eight 2BR units are located on floors 4 and 5 and have similar views to the higher floors, just lower.

KBC is a very nice resort - a cut below the Marriott Maui Ocean Club and the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas - but still a nice place to stay.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 20, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> Sugarcubesea,
> 
> Just to clarify,  I think you mean MM1, rather than MMI?  Happy travels to you!  CJ




Thanks, I changed it….


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 20, 2015)

JIMinNC said:


> We used to own a 2BR at Kaanapali Beach Club and can confirm this is true. The resort has 413 total units, but only 16 are 2BR. So a 2BR exchange into KBC will likely be very difficult - maybe not impossible - but certainly difficult. Eight 2BR units are located on the 8th and 9th floors and all eight have great views of the ocean and/or mountains. The units on the eighth floor have larger lanais. The other eight 2BR units are located on floors 4 and 5 and have similar views to the higher floors, just lower.
> 
> KBC is a very nice resort - a cut below the Marriott Maui Ocean Club and the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas - but still a nice place to stay.



I think I will put this resort on my wish list for another trip in the future… With 5 of us, we really need a 2 bedroom….

thanks so much for the help


----------



## silentg (Jul 25, 2015)

*Going to Maui in June maybe Oahu ?*

This is semi off topic, but we are going to Maui next June ( thanks to a TUG Direct exchange )  trying to find a week in Oahu, or even a couple of days so DH can see Pearl Harbor. Prices are high and resorts charge for parking��. My question is it worth extra fees to take a few days before Maui to go to Oahu? And are flights between Islands expensive too? I am also looking at IHG for hotel stay in Waikiki, we have points thru HICV. If we can't find a timeshare to exchange!
Silentg


----------



## Luanne (Jul 25, 2015)

silentg said:


> This is semi off topic, but we are going to Maui next June ( thanks to a TUG Direct exchange )  trying to find a week in Oahu, or even a couple of days so DH can see Pearl Harbor. Prices are high and resorts charge for parking��. My question is it worth extra fees to take a few days before Maui to go to Oahu? And are flights between Islands expensive too? I am also looking at IHG for hotel stay in Waikiki, we have points thru HICV. If we can't find a timeshare to exchange!
> Silentg



If you have never been to Oahu and Pearl Harbor, I think it's worth it.  And yes, it's going to be expensive.  But if you are just going for a couple of days, don't rent a car.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 26, 2015)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> After years of success, we have had none for an exchange w/ our SDO into WKORV(N).
> 
> We were able to do a trade last year into a 1 bedroom at Marriott Lahaina & Napili villas. Loved it there.
> 
> ...



So the Marriott exchange that you got last year, was that with your SDO, or do you have a Marriott that you used to make this exchange?

thanks


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 27, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So the Marriott exchange that you got last year, was that with your SDO, or do you have a Marriott that you used to make this exchange?
> 
> thanks



The Marriott Lahaina & Napili villa exchange was with the 1 bedroom B side of our SDO. I had the OGS for quite a while, and had a good back up plan. I had several offers to book into main part of the resort, but I wanted to hold out for an exchange that would give us a full kitchen. Glad I did.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 27, 2015)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> The Marriott Lahaina & Napili villa exchange was with the 1 bedroom B side of our SDO. I had the OGS for quite a while, and had a good back up plan. I had several offers to book into main part of the resort, but I wanted to hold out for an exchange that would give us a full kitchen. Glad I did.



I truly appreciate the info. I was thinking of trying to do an OGS, with my entire 2 bedroom SDO, do you feel I would have a chance of getting a 2 bedroom for this location if I do it now for 2017?


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 27, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I truly appreciate the info. I was thinking of trying to do an OGS, with my entire 2 bedroom SDO, do you feel I would have a chance of getting a 2 bedroom for this location if I do it now for 2017?



I doubt a L & N villa, but I also have no idea. We only have 1 child, and he is 7, so we are more than happy with a 1 bedroom. I have never deposited my full 2 bedroom so I have no idea of how it trades -- I always split it and deposit 2 weeks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Everyone,  we now have to go in late August of 2016, due to my daughters schedule, I was able to snag a kona cost for August 2016 but I really want to be in Maui, I hope between me checking every day before and after work and watching the sightings, I can sang something….


thanks everyone for your help


----------



## taterhed (Jul 31, 2015)

eplus and <45 days can mean magic trades....Just 'sayin.  Never give up.
 Interisland airfare is cheap/easy to change--in Aug.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 31, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I truly appreciate the info. I was thinking of trying to do an OGS, with my entire 2 bedroom SDO, do you feel I would have a chance of getting a 2 bedroom for this location if I do it now for 2017?



I hate to be negative but I think you have extremely little chance of this trade unless it's full flex within a couple of weeks of check in.  The odds of a 2br in the new towers making it through marriott preference are slim to none!


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 31, 2015)

*Maui in late August, 2016*



Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi Everyone,  we now have to go in late August of 2016, due to my daughters schedule, I was able to snag a kona cost for August 2016 but I really want to be in Maui, I hope between me checking every day before and after work and watching the sightings, I can sang something….
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for your help



Sugarcubesea,
Glad you took the Kona coast reservation.  It gives you a back-up plan, in case you miss out on a Maui offering. Stay optimistic!  Since you look early in the morning, are you able to check at 4:00 a.m. (Pacific time)?  As an example, recently I saw availability at the Marriott on Maui for the end of August of 2015, while I was surfing the web at 4:00 a.m.!  Someone else mentioned having seen a 3-bdrm. available, but did not mention which resort.  Since you will be searching for August of 2016, you still have lots of time to choose which mornings you want to search at that early hour before you go to work.  Good luck to you!  CJ


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 31, 2015)

taterhed said:


> eplus and <45 days can mean magic trades....Just 'sayin.  Never give up.
> Interisland airfare is cheap/easy to change--in Aug.




I have eplus and I don't think I will ever do a trade with out it…woot


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 31, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> Sugarcubesea,
> Glad you took the Kona coast reservation.  It gives you a back-up plan, in case you miss out on a Maui offering. Stay optimistic!  Since you look early in the morning, are you able to check at 4:00 a.m. (Pacific time)?  As an example, recently I saw availability at the Marriott on Maui for the end of August of 2015, while I was surfing the web at 4:00 a.m.!  Someone else mentioned having seen a 3-bdrm. available, but did not mention which resort.  Since you will be searching for August of 2016, you still have lots of time to choose which mornings you want to search at that early hour before you go to work.  Good luck to you!  CJ



Yes,  I'm searching every day at 6:00am EST and I'm hopeful that I will find a great trade….thanks so much for the encouragement….


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 9, 2015)

taterhed said:


> eplus and <45 days can mean magic trades....Just 'sayin.  Never give up.
> Interisland airfare is cheap/easy to change--in Aug.




That is the hope that I needed, thanks… I love etrade


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 9, 2015)

So if you could choose between the following resorts which one would you pick for a family of  5:

We need a 2 bedroom so my choices are limited


Maui Beach Vacation Club
Hono Koa Vacation Club
Kahana Villa Vacation Club


----------



## RSchwartz (Aug 9, 2015)

Hono Koa is on the ocean but not on a beach.  A nice smaller resort that is quite comfortable.  If you can get a Kola or Hala unit on an upper floor, I think your family will be happy there as you set out to explore Maui.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 9, 2015)

RSchwartz said:


> Hono Koa is on the ocean but not on a beach.  A nice smaller resort that is quite comfortable.  If you can get a Kola or Hala unit on an upper floor, I think your family will be happy there as you set out to explore Maui.



Thanks so much…

*My hope was to get into the:*
Sands of Kahana Vacation Club
Maui Schooner Resort


Both of these resorts seemed to be talked about quite a bit, but I think if I snag a Hono Koa Vacation Club that our group will be happy….


----------



## mauitraveler (Aug 9, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks so much…
> 
> *My hope was to get into the:*
> Sands of Kahana Vacation Club
> ...



Your optimism is about to pay off.  Just now, Hono Koa is showing availability of 2-bedroom villas for the end of November, 2016.  December should be showing up soon!  Good luck with your search!  CJ


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 9, 2015)

mauitraveler said:


> Your optimism is about to pay off.  Just now, Hono Koa is showing availability of 2-bedroom villas for the end of November, 2016.  December should be showing up soon!  Good luck with your search!  CJ



I just snagged an August 2 bedroom villa there,thanks so much


----------



## mauitraveler (Aug 9, 2015)

*Hono Koa*



Sugarcubesea said:


> I just snagged an August 2 bedroom villa there,thanks so much



Congrats!  Have a great vacation!  CJ


----------



## happymum (Aug 10, 2015)

RSchwartz said:


> Hono Koa is on the ocean but not on a beach.  A nice smaller resort that is quite comfortable.  If you can get a Kola or Hala unit on an upper floor, I think your family will be happy there as you set out to explore Maui.



What do the designations Kola or Hala refer to and how do the units differ?


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 13, 2015)

silentg said:


> This is semi off topic, but we are going to Maui next June ( thanks to a TUG Direct exchange )  trying to find a week in Oahu, or even a couple of days so DH can see Pearl Harbor. Prices are high and resorts charge for parking��. My question is it worth extra fees to take a few days before Maui to go to Oahu? And are flights between Islands expensive too? I am also looking at IHG for hotel stay in Waikiki, we have points thru HICV. If we can't find a timeshare to exchange!
> Silentg



Pearl Harbor is definitely worth the trip. 

The cheapest and best way (IMO) to accomplish this is to add the Oahu portion to the beginning or end of your trip, and simply fly into HNL and home from Maui (or vice-versa). Most major airlines allow you to do this for just a small difference in price. Just click on "multi-leg" instead of "Round Trip" when searching. Don't worry about booking the intraisland flights at this point. You can book them later.  FYI, Hawaiian Air runs flights every hour or so.* 

Having done this several times, I strongly recommend flying to Oahu FIRST because it's far preferable to end your vacation on an "Ahhhh" than an "ARGH!" (Oahu traffic can be a buggah!)

If you're only on Oahu for a few days, there is really no reason to rent a car.  You can either take taxis or a bus the entire time.  By the time you add in the cost of the rental car + the parking fees, it's often cheaper and more convenient to take taxis.  And the fewer cars on the road, the better!

Be sure to see the Pearl Harbor threads for more information on that. You have a few options available to you, from a completely DIY option to taking formal tours that will pick you up and return you to your hotel.  (There are even tours that will take you from Maui to see the Pearl Harbor sites, but as you can imagine, these are quite expensive.)  Depending on your interest level and how much time you have to devote to it, you can spend an entire day and a half doing WWII stuff.  But I think one entire day will give you the highlights.  That's why I think 2 nights on Oahu is ideal. 

P.S. For your intraisland flight, I think 1 or 2pm flights work out best because check-out on Oahu hotels is usually 11am to noon and check-in time on Maui is usually 3pm or later.  Arriving at 2 or 3pm also means Costco is still open and you can stock up on some groceries. It's literally within a few minutes of the airport, so very convenient.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 13, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I have eplus and I don't think I will ever do a trade with out it…woot



Is this an RCI thing? I've never heard of it.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 13, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Is this an RCI thing? I've never heard of it.


Interval..... Allows 3 retrades for $49

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 20, 2015)

I was shaking as I made this trade just now.... I can not thank everyone enough for all of your help... Looking every day and I just now scored my week at SOK

*3 Bedroom with a 1 bedroom trade from SDO....*


2015  Sands of Kahana Vacation Club 
 SOK

Unit: 3BED (3 bedrooms)
Week: 33 

 Wed, August 17, 2016 
 Wed, August 24, 2016


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 20, 2015)

I've also decided I'm going to keep my Hono Koa reservation with the other side of my SDO, as myself and two members of the family will get to the island early and the rest will follow….Now I will be in Mauii for 10 days instead of 7.

today has been a good day for our family


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 12, 2015)

RSchwartz said:


> Hono Koa is on the ocean but not on a beach.  A nice smaller resort that is quite comfortable.  If you can get a Kola or Hala unit on an upper floor, I think your family will be happy there as you set out to explore Maui.





happymum said:


> What do the designations Kola or Hala refer to and how do the units differ?



Hi,  I know I started this thread a bit ago but I would love to see if anyone could answer the question of "How do a Kola or Hala unit on an upper floor, differ from the rest of the units at Hono Koa?

I'm so excited we will be there Mid- August of 2016 for 10 days...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 16, 2016)

RSchwartz said:


> Hono Koa is on the ocean but not on a beach.  A nice smaller resort that is quite comfortable.  If you can get a Kola or Hala unit on an upper floor, I think your family will be happy there as you set out to explore Maui.



Why is a Kola or Hala unit on an upper floor, the best one to get?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 5, 2016)

I wanted to let everyone know that dreams do come true... This morning I was able to book / etrade for a 1 bedroom at WKORV-N for our upcoming August trip.  I know that with only a 1 bedroom for 4 people might be a bit crowded but we are not in Maui to stay in our room...

I feel like this was a once in a lifetime type of trade to actually get a 1 bedroom unit, 4 months prior to check in... I'm feeling like I won the lottery and I just wanted everyone on this thread to know how much I appreciate all of your help.


----------

